

An answer to the question: what comes after Facebook? - narendranag
http://narendranag.com/2011/06/what-comes-after-facebook/

======
zoowar
I can answer what came before facebook: aol.

~~~
narendranag
Not compuserve? :)

~~~
zoowar
That came before aol.
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/CompuServe>

